# Finally got "The Call" and my Enrolement story



## Sticktoyourguns (13 Apr 2010)

So I got my call today. I've been lurking the forums since I first dropped off my application, but was always reserved in posting as I never felt I had anything of substance to submit, and also learned from the very same lurking sessions that keeping your mouth shut a lot in the beginning is the smart thing to do. :-X

    I applied in mid October 2009, and the recruiter I first spoke with here in Montreal wasn't very much help. He seemed pre-programmed with a certain response to a very limited number of questions, but I fully understand the two language thing can be a bit of a barrier.

    On my second visit to the center to drop off the remainder of my information, I spoke with a recruiter who was indeed far more helpful. He gave me information on the different trades available to me, and after some discussion I decided to apply for Naval Combat Information Operator (NCIOPS). This second recruiter told me that with the way things were progressing, I might make BMQ for march.I did my CFAT in mid December and though the score isn't revealed (as everyone is aware, I'm sure) I was told during my interview later that I did quite well, specifically for my trade. I then was scheduled for my Medical in February. 

    This is where I hit a wall, I was cleared for everything except Vision. I was placed in V4, and V3 is the lowest acceptable for my trade choice. Lasik or a Non-Combat V4 trade were the options I faced after the medical. I was just scheduling consultations for Lasik (and not at all happy about the 6-8 month delay it would cause on my application, though more than willing to do it) when the Doc at the recruiting center called me to inform me that the vision requirement had just been lowered for my trade as well as a handful of others. My application was cleared that same day (late february) and my interview was scheduled. The interview wasn't nerve wracking at all, I knew full well that it wouldn't be any different from a regular job interview, though a bit more personal in nature. I was told right there at the end of that interview that I was a solid candidate and would be contacted when my trade opened with a job offer. 

    I received that offer today, I have my swearing in August 25th in Montreal, and my BMQ starts in Borden on Sept. 7th. 

    I'm just happy to be through everything, from start to finish it will be 11 months (Application filing to BMQ). And I'm excited at what's in store. A bit nervous, but damn well excited.

    Any other Sept. 7th Borden recruits hit me up!


----------



## TARUN (20 May 2010)

Hi dear congratulation that you are now member of Canadian force. I have applied for Infantryman and I think I will be disqualified for my vision since my left eye is (-5.50) and my right eye is (-5.75), I am sure I will be categorize as V4 unless I treat myself with LASIK. I am not financially that strong at this moment thus I want to know how much it cost you to do LASIK. Help me out with some information.


----------



## TimBit (20 May 2010)

TARUN said:
			
		

> Hi dear congratulation that you are now member of Canadian force. I have applied for Infantryman and I think I will be disqualified for my vision since my left eye is (-5.50) and my right eye is (-5.75), I am sure I will be categorize as V4 *unless I treat myself with LASIK*. I am not financially that strong at this moment thus I want to know how much it cost you to do LASIK. Help me out with some information.



Hopefully you are not ACTUALLY going to treat yourself...  ;D I would personnally prefer a professional...


----------



## mariomike (20 May 2010)

TARUN said:
			
		

> Hi dear congratulation that you are now member of Canadian force. I have applied for Infantryman and I think I will be disqualified for my vision since my left eye is (-5.50) and my right eye is (-5.75), I am sure I will be categorize as V4 unless I treat myself with LASIK. I am not financially that strong at this moment thus I want to know how much it cost you to do LASIK. Help me out with some information.



Topic: "Another LASIK question": 
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/39861/post-906948.html#msg906948


----------



## boyblue (20 May 2010)

Congrats to you!!! there is some of us that are also starting sept 7 and the next week the 13th we started a facebook page if your intrested under canadian armed forces bmq sept 13 borden ontario hope to meet you there take care.


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2010)

Please structure your sentences, punctuate, and capitalize properly.

We value clear communications here and in the CF.


----------



## Sticktoyourguns (7 Jun 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Please structure your sentences, punctuate, and capitalize properly.
> 
> We value *clear communications* here and in the CF.



Then perhaps you should have quoted to whom you are referring, the OP or someone in between.



In regards to Lasik, to get it done with top technology (which is all I would strongly encourage using as it is your eyes and you only get one pair per life), It's about $2200 per eye, but it varies from person to person. This was the quote I got for my eyes. Understand that factors such as cateracts, myopia, technlogy used (microblade vs. laser incision) and level of degration all  influence the cost.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jun 2010)

Sticktoyourguns said:
			
		

> Then perhaps you should have quoted to whom you are referring, the OP or someone in between.



More than likely the post directly above Loachman's comment with the run-on sentence, lack of capitalization, etc......but I'm just guessing.


----------



## Sticktoyourguns (7 Jun 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> More than likely the post directly above Loachman's comment with the run-on sentence, lack of capitalization, etc......but I'm just guessing.



I was only teasing him anyways. The point he was trying to make is a valid one. Communication is key, and for it to work well, it must be clearly constructed, specifically when writing, where one cannot view the speaker for non-verbal cues and conveyed emotion.


----------



## Michael0 (21 Jul 2010)

Congratulations, i also had my interview. However my trade had filled within the last week, i may have to wait until FY2011. Enjoy BMQ none the less.


----------

